
Drunk bees are denied entry to the hive until they're sober - amingilani
https://www.theguardian.com/science/2001/dec/13/research.highereducation1
======
ianmcgaan
Maybe they're drinking because people are promoting pesticides that kill them.

------
animeme
Yeah sure, because the honey needs be free of liquor!

------
sudouser
great read, quite interesting and enjoyable. the love of animals for strong
drinks

